# Five Ten Aescent Reviews?



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Has anyone tried these? I've been on the Freerider VXi's for over a year but they are pretty thrashed so looking for some new ones.
The Freeriders were awesome but I'm looking for something that looks a little less like a full blown skate shoe. Maybe the new Contacts? But I do quite a bit of hike-a-bike and read a review that mentioned there flat patch was slippery on wet stuff off the bike. 
Not sliding around when hika-a-biking during races is pretty awesome - especially all the dirty looks you get from clipless guys falling over.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Bump


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm sticking with the last generation FreeRiders because the offer good protection, extremely comfortable, lightish weight and grip both pedal and ground better than anything out there.


----------



## SierraOutsider (Apr 1, 2015)

Since nobody's replied about the Aescents, I'll take a crack, even though I haven't tried them. They're approach shoes for climbers, not biking. I have a pair of FiveTen Guide Tennies, also an approach shoe, and they have a fairly soft mid-sole that wouldn't be as supportive as a bike-specific shoe on flat pedals, and I'm guessing that's the case with the Aescents. Hope that helps.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I guess theDirtbag and Sleuth like a wee bit less like skate shoes. Never used them but ride in the Spitfires --which I assume have similar soles --all the time with no issues. Did a three hour, 47 mile rid in them yesterday. The soles are quite a bit more flexible than the FreeRiders however. I ride in what they now call the mid-foot position ...spindle well behind the balls of my feet so I don't really notice the lack of stiffness. Not my first choice for rough downhills though ...that would be the Danny Macaskill model.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I've had the Aescents for more than a year. I use them both for hiking and biking. They work great for hike-a-bike and for bike-a-bike. I'm a desert dweller and have little experience with wet stuff so can't speak to slipperiness factor.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

The aescent is actually a great flat-pedal cycling shoe. A little stiffer in the forefoot than the Guide Tennie, and the forefoot also has a nice curve to it that fits perfectly with a concave pedal. I wear them for touring/bikepacking and mixed surface rides.

For single track, I'd pick a heavier duty shoe. The aescent's toe box isn't heavily reinforced, and it just provides less overall foot protection and support than a full-blown cycling shoe like the 5.10 Impact. The tread of the aescent's sole is also relatively shallow, so it doesn't dig in and grip quite as well on super-steep hikes.


----------



## kwabbott (Mar 13, 2011)

I've only used my Aescent's for biking, but after about a dozen rides I really like them a lot. Can't speak to hiking yet, but I expect them to be pretty good.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have 6 rides in on the contacts and think they are the best flat shoe made! No issue on damp rock either.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

LB412 have you owned any other 5Ten shoes in the past you could compare them too?


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just ordered some...my Impacts are tad bit beat up!


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

Thread post necromancing BUT I love my Aescents! Mine are now nearly 3 years old and have thousands of miles on them. Hiking, riding, all weather types, year round. Great shoe FWIW...


----------



## tratch (Jul 14, 2010)

Have had mine for about three years, still kicking every day. They are the perfect commuter shoe and they will work in a pinch if you end up at a bike park. I'm only due for replacement because mine are dirty and stained and Im not allowed to go to dinner in them.


----------

